# Bred Ichillies and Reba



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The deed is done. We put the two together 5/7/10 and we got a tie. Taking Reba back today for the second date.

Here's the pedigree on the pups:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=495437

What you think? Some of you saw both dogs work at The Gathering. What we are looking for is pups that are like or even better than the sire and dam.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Another super date today, LOL. I didn't think this one would never end, 40 minutes.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, you know what they say jerry "good things come to those who wait". besides--they were just trying to do a good job for ya--they ARE working dogs, right?   

fingers crossed, just wish i was in the puppy market....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope you get some real nice pups out of that, so you can stop that silly aapppdddrraafga stuff and start doing Mondio. 

Are you guys gonna come see me at Carols next month ?? Gonna be a good time.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I think I liked Reba even more than Ichilles.... :-$ ;-)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff, we don't do the appda stuff anymore. ( and that's a very long story short ) Mondio would be nice though. I was wanting to see some at the Gathering but no one show up that wanted to promote Mondio. Maybe we are just too far out of the way here in Ga.

Thanks Maren, the two should throw some very nice working dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

In case you haven't noticed, I am doing seminars to help people start up Mondio clubs. I am not expensive either. I think maybe one three day weekend and I could get you guys off and running. Most of the stuff you do is pretty dang close to begin with. I am sure you are not far off from getting a brevet or 1 as it is.

A little work on the escort, OG, and a bit on the DOH, as well as going over the rules and I am pretty sure that you guys will be good to go. PLUS, I can go to Bartletts house and hold him at gunpoint till he agrees to have a decoy cert. for you guys. We can go over all that, and I will show you all my ****ups on my video of my cert. It would be good to get your decoys certified, so then they can get some experience at other clubs, ect ect.

Pretty much a no brainer.


----------

